# Bath Remodelation



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Except they wanted to keep their toilet so I re installed it.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, so there is an improvement, right?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That looks better TM.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Matt said:


> I'm waiting for the after photos......


 I'm always atleast a minute ahead of ya's


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, I knew the real deal was coming through. As always nice work. Is that more work for the cultured marble guy? I like the choice of colors.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Delta ORB 1700 series tub/shower valve. Delta rough brass waste and overflow wit ORB trim. Kohler cast iron bathtub.

Delta leland lavatory faucet and vanity with marble top.

Old american standard colony toilet that flushs like a dream with 1.6 the owner says.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Indie said:


> Ok, I knew the real deal was coming through. As always nice work. Is that more work for the cultured marble guy? I like the choice of colors.


No cultured marble on this job. Thats coming n a couple weeks...I scheduled a bath to shower conversion near the end of this coming month....and I'm working on two remodelations right now that should be getting ready for fixture set. Filling in with service work.....business is good.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Meh. Crap we do every week.:whistling2:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That Kohler tub is a HEAVY B**CH !! Took 4 of us to get one up 15 steps in an old house with NARROW steps .

Some of the old days i can do without !


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Cal said:


> That Kohler tub is a HEAVY B**CH !! Took 4 of us to get one up 15 steps in an old house with NARROW steps .
> 
> Some of the old days i can do without !



4 of you? Strap it to the dolly and lets ROLL baby.:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Meh. Crap we do every week.:whistling2:


I re-do crap like you DO every week:whistling2::boxing: You keep stiring and I'ma start cooking:chef::laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I re-do crap like you DO every week:whistling2::boxing: You keep stiring and I'ma start cooking:chef::laughing:



You used delta. Big whip. Had a customer that wanted delta only today, for a shower valve replacement. Copper pipe, did it from the front side, with NO smitty plate. SKills son. I gots em. 

Here, get on the bus:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I would have suggested the Delta Victorian with that vanity. 

Bathroom is a definite improvement:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Cal said:


> That Kohler tub is a HEAVY B**CH !! Took 4 of us to get one up 15 steps in an old house with NARROW steps .
> 
> Some of the old days i can do without !





ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 4 of you? Strap it to the dolly and lets ROLL baby.:thumbup:


I put that one in by myself. That whole job I did by myself. I put the tub on a appliance dolly and rolled it into the bathroom..uncrated it. Pre-leved the slab with floor leveling mix. Let it set over the weekend to harden. laid the tub down and slid it into the pocket. Lifted up the front left corner and slid a shim made out of 1.5" copper pipe flattened and covered with gorilla ducttape.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Heres some pictures of my lame ass plumbing. I is so proud.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I would have suggested the Delta Victorian with that vanity.
> 
> Bathroom is a definite improvement:thumbup:


I did. The victorian was double the cost almost. How much do you think that job cost in labor and how much time do you think I have in it. I didn't run into any problems and the existing piping was in great shape.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I put that one in by myself. That whole job I did by myself. I put the tub on a appliance dolly and rolled it into the bathroom..uncrated it. Pre-leved the slab with floor leveling mix. Let it set over the weekend to harden. laid the tub down and slid it into the pocket. Lifted up the front left corner and slid a shim made out of 1.5" copper pipe flattened and covered with gorilla ducttape.



Hmm, I may use this for a new Signature. :laughing:


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Did the drywallers cover your drain up for the lav?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 5913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5914
> ...


That is lame because you shoulda moved that stud over alittle and avoid ed all those 90's

In the second pic the pans flat.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yup, see that hot inlet on the thermostatic valve, the two 90s? That be a swing joint. :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hmm, I may use this for a new Signature. :laughing:


Feel free to. I dont see the big deal.



robthaplumber said:


> Did the drywallers cover your drain up for the lav?


Nope its copper and the painter painted it like a dumbass.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yup, see that hot inlet on the thermostatic valve, the two 90s? That be a swing joint. :thumbup:[/quote]
> 
> You could have moved the stud over 6",installed some blocking and used soft copper on the hotside and at the most one 90 degree ell. I bet looking at it next time you will.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yup, see that hot inlet on the thermostatic valve, the two 90s? That be a swing joint. :thumbup:


 Thats sum good look'n work there. Looks like I did it.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

That job could have been done with 6 90's and 4 45 degree bends in soft copper with a tubing bender.......with or without moving the stud. Thats how I would have done it. Instead theres 12 90's. It could be done with tubing benders with soft copper and only two 90's with alittle more effort. I think we all agree the less joints the better dont we??????


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

How long did it take you to do the job.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Except they wanted to keep their toilet so I re installed it.


someone forget to flush


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

nice work


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> How long did it take you to do the job.


 10 hrs. total


kentdmo said:


> someone forget to flush


Yep they have a little boy.



kentdmo said:


> nice work


Thank you


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

It looks really nice.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I would have suggested re-surfacing the original tub. Saves the customer some coin, less work and those old tubs look great re-surfaced.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I would have suggested re-surfacing the original tub. Saves the customer some coin, less work and those old tubs look great re-surfaced.


I dont like a painted tub. The finish is soft and starts to come off. Plus with all the cheapos out there I'm not gonna talk a customer that wants new out of it...when they really do need new. It cost him 700.00 roughly to replace the tub. 400 for the tub and 300 labor to install the new one. He removed the old one,I just disconnected the plumbing from it. he might have saved 300.00 or so. I agree the old tub was deeper and had a better shape that the new one.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 4 of you? Strap it to the dolly and lets ROLL baby.:thumbup:


Oh we did !! The stairway was XTRA small ,,,,,, it ain't my first dance ,, Bro :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The guy that resurfaces my tubs gives a 5 year warranty. You can have the standard resurface (epoxy 48hr cure time) or the more expensive ( urethane 4 hour cure time) . They both look good and last


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> The guy that resurfaces my tubs gives a 5 year warranty. You can have the standard resurface (epoxy 48hr cure time) or the more expensive ( urethane 4 hour cure time) . They both look good and last


Do you leave the tub shoe installed or do you remove it? The problem i see is when the tub shoe strainer is installed it cuts into the painted finsih and it eventually peels there. How does it hold up to kids with plastic toys playing in the tub?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Do you leave the tub shoe installed or do you remove it? The problem i see is when the tub shoe strainer is installed it cuts into the painted finish and it eventually peels there. How does it hold up to kids with plastic toys playing in the tub?


 
Waste+Overflow come off, stuff a rag into the opening and spray. Silicone the drain and carefully install it.

I have had nothing but good feedback from my customers who choose to resurface.

5 year warranty and Ive never had to use it. 

I have had at least 30 tubs resurfaced with zero callbacks, there all happy.

Around $200 for the premium finish 

My hippie customers like the idea of reusing there solid CI bathtubs and sinks. They offer a Eco-friendly finish with a 5 year warranty also.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Waste+Overflow come off, stuff a rag into the opening and spray. Silicone the drain and carefully install it.
> 
> I have had nothing but good feedback from my customers who choose to resurface.
> 
> ...


Your guy must be doing something special, I have never seen one look good after a few years.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice looking job!

I love a remodel.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Very nice work. Love the tile job as well. Feels good to leave the job noing yours looks and works better than the $20/hr hack.:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> Very nice work. Love the tile job as well. Feels good to leave the job noing yours looks and works better than the $20/hr hack.:thumbup:


Thank you. It looks and works better than a nationally known contractor that did his other bath also...not just the 20.00 hack.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> Thank you. It looks and works better than a nationally known contractor that did his other bath also...not just the 20.00 hack.


You would happen to be talking about bath fitters would you:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> You would happen to be talking about bath fitters would you:whistling2:


Nope its a contractor that has received national recognition...an independent,not a franchise.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Did you have to pee before you snapped the pic of the old toilet? :laughing:


----------

